# Retro fitting RS foglamps on non RS bumper



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Strange, i feel the other way. What looks more sleek than projectors?
I can tell you this: The Gen 2 was available in China from the start with the projectors but no RS package, yet the projectors were not available in the US. Then they were available including a retro-fit package. Recently they are pulling the retrofit-kit off the shops in the US. The Chinese version also has front parking sensors in the grille, yet they are unavailable in the US (i think). They have created a mess with different versions and availability. The RS is delayed in China for over a year now. My guess is they will only use one type of fog lights and make sure it is interchangeable. When the RS in China finally hits the market, i guess it will have this new design.
This of course won't help you in your situation. Nothing is impossible with some elbow grease. However i think people tend to like the projectors more and you will be the first on this adventure.


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

I like RS pakage in Cruze LTZ 2015


----------

